
Choosing a GPU for state-of-the-art Deep Learning - ydau
https://lambdalabs.com/blog/choosing-a-gpu-for-deep-learning/
======
verdverm
There may be a new SOTA which outperforms on a CPU

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22501965](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22501965)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22502131](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22502131)

